# Did I Ovulate?



## crunchymomof2 (May 23, 2005)

Here is my chart.
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55719

I had ovulation pain the 12th and ewcm but I dont think my tem supports that being O date. But cm doesnt look like I ovulated the 14th like fertility friend said. I am not sure what is going on with this cycle. I am wondering if I even ovulated. Thanks for any input.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Since your temp hasn't dropped back below the cover line, I would guess you did O. I charted a few months and then quit because it stressed me out, but I remember that I often ovulated a few days after ew cm had stopped, and I just had a faint wet sensation down there.


----------

